# Anyone interested in appearing in a short independent Spanish film?



## Paul Andrade

Hi there,

Sounds a bit strange I know, but a friend of mine, Mariela, living/working in Madrid is making a short independent film based in Madrid and needs some additional people for a scene.

The film has a small amount of funding from the Spanish Film Fund but not enough to pay the actors, only for the processing and set/logistical costs. It is however a professional film, with the backing of a large, well known Spanish production company and will be shot by a professional crewe and will make its way around the various international film festivals when released.

Filming is due to take place around the early part of April, but she has a problem, because she needs to find a specifically non-Spanish family for one of the scenes.

The family needs to be a Mum, Dad (of any age) and 2 kids of between say 4 and 10 years old. Although ideally British, they do not have to be, just not Spanish as the scene involves a young Spanish child trying to communicate with them in Spanish, but not being able to understand them. There will be minimal dialogue and only the children will have to appear to say anything at all, so no acting required. The filming for this scene will take place on Wednesday 7 April.

Mariela speaks good English as she has lived in the UK for 20 years, and can put a family up in her apartment in Madrid if anyone needs to stay over. Basic travel expenses will be covered, although no wages can be paid, but you could be famous!

If anyone is interested, or knows someone who might be, please let me know and I can put you in contact.

Hope to hear from you soon
Paul


----------

